
AIL Framework – Open Source Analysis Information Leak Framework - adulau
https://github.com/CIRCL/AIL-framework
======
codetrotter
I found the title/name a little bit confusing. “Information Leak Analysis
Framework” would have been much more clear IMO.

~~~
adulau
Good point... The origin of the acronym is a bad joke at the office (AIL)
because in French AIL means garlic and we had another project called Potiron
[https://github.com/CIRCL/potiron](https://github.com/CIRCL/potiron) which
means pumpkin and then AIL was used as ingredient to make a pumpkin soup.
Sorry, we are bad at naming projects.

~~~
codetrotter
> Sorry, we are bad at naming projects.

Like they say, "there are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache
invalidation, naming things, and off-by-1 errors" ;)

Also, when I read the name I actually came to think of France. I don't know if
it's incidental in this case or not but I have noticed that in France you
sometimes put words in different order than what is usual in English. For
example, United Nations (UN) is called L’Organisation des Nations unies (ONU)
in French, the Olympic Games are called Jeux olympiques, and the European
Union (EU) is called Union européenne (UE). So I suppose that in French,
Analysis Information Leaks might be the natural way to name it?

~~~
adulau
Indeed, it's a common confusion for French-speakers. Nevertheless for AIL, we
came with the acronym first...

